# Samba 4 startup error



## wildtollwut (Jul 10, 2011)

Hi, it's me with a problem again 

I'm currently trying to setup the Samba 4 Alpha 11 port as a domain controller in my network. More or less following the guide at
http://wiki.samba.org/index.php/Samba4/HOWTO#Step_4:_Provision_Samba4
I got until the startup command samba4 which returns the error:


```
Failed to bind to ipv4:0.0.0.0:389 - NT_STATUS_INVALID_PARAMETER
task_server_terminate: [cldapd failed to setup interfaces]
```

sockstat confirms that nothing else is hugging port 389. I could post the debug output but as far as I understand it, it doesn't provide additional information.
Google tells me this problem also exists on Solaris but I haven't found a solution.
Is anybody here familiar with this error?

Thanks a lot.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 11, 2011)

Start the service the proper FreeBSD way.


----------



## wildtollwut (Jul 13, 2011)

do you mean via `/usr/local/etc/rc.d/samab4 start`? This doesn't change anything unfortunately :/ I think this is a different problem


----------



## SirDice (Jul 13, 2011)

Can you post your smb.conf? Perhaps there's a mistake in there.


----------



## wildtollwut (Jul 13, 2011)

smb4.conf (it's just intended for testing)


```
1 [globals]
  2   netbios name  = FOO
  3   workgroup = MYFOO
  4   realm   = MYFOO.FOO.ORG
  5   server role     = domain controller
  6 
  7 
  8 
  9 [netlogon]
 10   path = /var/db/samba4/sysvol/myfoo.foo.org/scripts
 11   read only = no
 12 
 13 [sysvol]
 14   path = /var/db/samba4/sysvol
 15   read only = no
```


----------



## SirDice (Jul 13, 2011)

I haven't played with 4 yet, I'm sticking to 3.5 for the time being.

But looking at the error again it looks like it tries to bind an LDAP service. It's this that seems to fail. I'm not sure if this is included or not. The older versions certainly didn't have it.


----------



## wildtollwut (Jul 13, 2011)

yep, the new one has an LDAP server. This is one of the reasons I wanted to try it


----------



## wildtollwut (Aug 7, 2011)

just for information: i got it running a while ago  The solution was to compile the latest version myself, the old package version seems non-functional. But now it runs fine even with its own LDAP.


----------

